# What kind of guitar player are you?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know I've done this before, but it's been a while, and I'm not sure if it was here--so let's do it again-
What kind of guitar player are you?

I have to dispute this a bit--I got Frontman and Jammer--but I'm not a frontman, although I am a Jammer.

(And let's make it a poll for your results, I made it multiple so if you get a tie like I did you can click on those, and if you disagree you can add what you think you are as well--or you can pick all 6 if you like)


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

*Frontman??*

Hey zontar,

Thanks for posting this. I had not seen it before. Not sure if I feel completely comfortable with the moniker or characterization



> *Frontman*
> 
> You need no introduction. Your reputation precedes you, and you eat, sleep, and breathe performing. You crave the spotlight like others crave sunlight. Where you lead, others follow, and as far as you’re concerned, all signs point to the stage.


But it was thought provoking to go through the little quiz.

Thanks!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoops! I voted on the poll before I read the bit about doing the test. In the poll I voted for everything except The Frontman. Guess what I got in the test? Lol! Okay, it was a tie between The Frontman and The Sideman. I'm really not a Frontman, but I'm a good band leader. That's a different thing, though. I'm great at getting people pumped up to play together and onstage I'll interact with the crowd from time to time, but I still wouldn't say I'm really a frontman at all. I'm almost never the singer, for one thing. Reading through the descriptions I'd say they all fit a bit, except for The Woodshedder. That's not really me; I'm too social.

The last question of the quiz didn't have any answer I could truly relate to. I'd have taught the guy myself. I used to do that for a living and still dabble in it from time to time. I am a bit rusty these days, but I still really enjoy teaching.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I did the quiz three times and each time I came out a Mentor. The first time I saw Mentor I was not paying to much attention and thought it said mental I thought how did they figure that out so fast.


I'm not stupid just a little crazy


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some of the forced choices were tough because the truth was multiple answers, but I came out a Jammer. 

I like their description, so I guess it fits:
"Music was meant to be played with friends. In your opinion, a perfect evening is one spent playing songs – old favorites and new ones still to be learned by heart – as part of a group. You like to keep it casual, and most important of all, you like it to be fun."

Apparently I have to go learn 7 songs now...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Apparently I'm a Sideman and Mentor but I voted Sideman and Jammer.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

tie.....woodshedder-jammer....


cheers
ets


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Woodshedder. I better go get a real job.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm, Jammer/Mentor. Certainly not qualified for the mentor bit


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

woodshedder. but i agree with mrmatt 0n some of the choices i wanted to put multiple answers, and one or two didnt have options i would have chosen irl


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tie sideman & jammer, that's about right.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I'm kind of creeped out but, tie between Frontman and Jammer....It's correct.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I just put in woodshedder, I go to the occasional jam, but my primary playing is at home noodling.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I picked jammer before I took the test, but guess what.....I picked right!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

sound about right.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not surprising we'd have a fair number of jammers here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What? No Noodler?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted Scholar but I guess if I fit any of the other categories more, I would still be a scholar as there will always be new things to learn and old things to improve upon.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I took the test after I voted, and still came out as a Frontman, even though some of the answers didn't fit...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Tie between jammer and frontman. I sing so I often get the frontman spot but I love the improvised jam sessions too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What? No Noodler?


That would have been a good one...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I got Mentor. Since I teach guitar for a living they're probably right.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Just did the survey again. I really like jamming but the that didn't come out in the What Kind of Player Are You Questionnaire results.

From the replies above it looks like there's at least some dissonance with results of the questionnaire. 

Has anyone come across any other online tools like this?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I got Mentor. Since I teach guitar for a living they're probably right.


Hmm, maybe I didn't get that because I no longer teach?
Or would it be the other way around?


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

-ST- said:


> Has anyone come across any other online tools like this?


Well, I did a quick search and I found THIS one and THIS one. You're welcome.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Shark,



Shark said:


> Well, I did a quick search and I found THIS one and THIS one. You're welcome.


Aw gee, ....










Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can be a frontman or a side man.

Typically in most cases in the past twenty years it's been frontman.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Apparently, according to their criteria, I'm a combination woodshedder/frontman. Practice, work out the kinks, then show off.

I guess that means WATCH OUT SATCH, THERE'S COMPETITION!


----------

